# WOW!!!!



## robin.goodfellow

The new book klub forum looks so pretty!  It took a loooong minute to realize what I was seeing this morning, but it looks so nice here!

Thanks everybody!

~robin


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A moment or two of panic before I realized we've now got a forum all to ourselves.  YAY and thanks to Harvey and all the mods.  Looks great and will be so much easier to navigate.


----------



## pomlover2586

LOL I'm not involved in any of the book clubs.....but what a great area all to yourselves! Very Cool!


----------



## intinst

pomlover2586 said:


> LOL I'm not involved in any of the book clubs.....but what a great area all to yourselves! Very Cool!


Harvey is planning for the future. In another thread he said that this change could help accommodate 10/20/50 book Klubs at a time. You may find a book klub to your liking.


----------



## Kind

intinst said:


> Harvey is planning for the future. In another thread he said that this change could help accommodate 10/20/50 book Klubs at a time. You may find a book klub to your liking.


Cool, I didn't see that post. I guess this forum has seen some growth in the last few months.


----------



## standaman

haha, yea, it took a few minutes of looking around to realize what happened...


----------



## PhillipA82

hehe yeah its awesome


----------



## kevindorsey

pomlover2586 said:


> LOL I'm not involved in any of the book clubs.....but what a great area all to yourselves! Very Cool!


May be they will suck you in one of these days.


----------

